# First try at summer sausage



## abode45 (Jan 10, 2013)

Alright, not only was this my first attempt at summer sausage but this is also my first thread.
I used 22lbs of venison and an 8lb fatty pork butt. I used the full hi mountain seasoning kit and added 5 finely diced jalapeños, 1/4 cup of black pepper, 1/4 cup of cayenne pepper and some mustard seeds. I did 8 3lb sticks and 6 1lb sticks 












image.jpg



__ abode45
__ Jan 10, 2013





I had a hard time getting my grinder to stuff the casings by myself so I just used my jerky blaster gun. It was extremely tedious to do by myself but I got the sticks nice and tight. 












image.jpg



__ abode45
__ Jan 10, 2013





I saw the idea to stack two brinkmans to allow enough room to hang the 3lb sticks on here (can't remember who posted it). Luckily my neighbor has a Brinkman smoke n grill that fit perfectly on top of my frankenbrinkman. I did have a hard time getting the low temps suggested in the hi mt kit but I followed the suggestions pretty much completely for 6 hours and finished them off in the oven for 2 hours at 180 to get internal temp to 160. 












image.jpg



__ abode45
__ Jan 10, 2013





I only took a couple pics to send to the guys I hunted with. We got 5 more does last weekend so I'm doing another batch this weekend. I bought a LEM 5lb stuffer so it should go pretty smooth this time around.
Here's the finished product. Did it right before Christmas and it was a hit at every party I took it to and made for good gifts to the guys at work. 












image.jpg



__ abode45
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 10, 2013)

Your sausage looks great! Nice color. Going to do the same this week end.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that looks mighty fine to me. Excellent first summer sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  If you were only a thousand miles closer I would come help you eat it


----------



## diesel (Jan 11, 2013)

We used the Hi Mountain kit on our last batch and we are very please with it.  Good job on the SS.

Aaron.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 11, 2013)

That's some great lookin SS!! Nice job. I use the Hi Mtn SS kit too with some tweaks, but stuff into 1.5 " dia casings - fit perfectly on a Townhouse cracker.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2013)

MY T FINE looking sausage.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 great color. welcome to the group.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





david


----------



## frosty (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome abode45!

Looks like professional quality to me!  Outstanding results all around.  good work!


----------

